# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Fruthi tek femijet

## rabija

Ju lutem nese dini diqka te me tregoni per fruthin tek femijet,nuk e di nese quhet ndryshe por eshte i njohur me kete emer!
Sa zgjate dhe a duhet lene qe ai te kaloj vete apo duhet perdorur medikamente siq eshte antibiotiku dhe a len diqka pasoja ne shendet pas kalimit te tij !!

Ju pershendes me respekt...

----------


## mendimi

Ka vakcine kunder fruthit, nuk duhet lene qe ti bie fare femijeve. Pyet mjekun me te afert dhe te tregon ku mirren vakcinat e fruthit. Nuk di ne cilin vend jetoni, perndryshe e keni me obligim patjeter qe ti vakcinoni femijet. Quhet ndryshe Morbilli, nese se kuptojne mjeket fruthin.

----------


## prishtinase

*me kujtohet se gjyshja ime thoshte  i ben qaj fmis dhe nji lug raki rrushi ia qet ne caj  lug  caji ... e mbulon fmijen se e mbulojn ndjersat mandej .. e kalon me shpejt*

----------


## rabija

Nuk e di femijet gjithe ato vaksina qe i marrin e qdo semundje qe lajmrohet ju bjen se di ku eshte efekti i tyre?!!
Edhe po ti pyesesh mjekte gjithmone pergjigjen se nuk jane per kete e nuk jane per ate! Po me siguri ne kopsht ku eshte femija e ka marr pasi qe eshte ngjitese edhe tash me nuk ben te merret vaksina, por ende nuk ka aspak simptome vetem se mjeku dje tha qe eshte fruthi dhe e kishe fytin shume te skuqur dhe i shkruajti antibiotik!
   Por dikush thote se nekcionet edhe antibiotiku nuk e len me i dal fruthi jashte edhe veq sa e bllokojne brenda per kete arsye edhe pyeta??

----------


## mendimi

E cuditshme sepse nese e ka marr ate vakcine sdo te duhej ti binte fruthi me. Nejse me tej pyete mjekun ai e shikon femijun e di me mire se cka duhet bere.

----------


## miki_al2001

Fruthi (Morbilli)







Ç'është fruthi?
Fruthi-morbili paraqet sëmundje serioze virale në fëmijëri. Transmetohet përmes sekreteve nga hunda dhe goja e të sëmurëve të hedhura në ajër. Fëmija juaj ka qenë në kontakt me fëmijë që ka patur fruth? Lexojeni me vëmendje këtë informacion.

Shenjat dhe simptomat
Simptomat zakonisht paraqiten 10-12 ditë pas ekspozimit ndaj virusit. Ato përfshijnë temperaturë të lartë, simptoma që i ngjajnë ftohjes, konjunktivit (inflamacion i syve) dhe shpërthim i kuq i imët në lëkurë në formë të pikave që fillon nga fytyra dhe qafa dhe përhapet gradualisht teposhtë duke e mbuluar tërë trupin.

A janë të mundshme komplikimet?
Komplikime të mundshme përfshijnë infeksione të veshit, pneumoni dhe inflamacion i rrallë i trurit.

Sa zgjat periudha e inkubacionit?
Periudha e inkubacionit: 10-12 ditë

Sa kohë fëmija është ngjitës për të tjerët?
Periudha ngjitëse: Fëmijët zakonisht janë ngjitës nga 1-2 ditë para fillimit të simptomave ose 3-5 ditë para zhvillimit të shpërthimit në lëkurë, deri ditën e katërt pas shfaqjes së shpërthimit.

Kur mund të kthehet fëmija në çerdhe/shkollë?
Largimi nga çerdheja/qëndrimi ditor/shkolla: fëmijët nuk duhet të vijnë deri në ditën e gjashtë pas fillimit të shpërthimit në lëkurë.

Parandalimi 

Fruthi mund të prevenohet me vaksin ë. Sipas ligjit tonë, imunizimi kundër fruthit, parotitit dhe rubeolës (MRP) është e domosdoshme në moshë prej 15 muaj. Fëmijët që janë të vaksinuar para 12 muajsh duhet të revaksinohet në moshë prej 15 muaj. Doza e dytë e MRP-së rekomandohet para regjistrimit në shkollë (6 vjet) ose para regjistrimit në shkollë të mesme (11-12 vjet). 
Nëse fëmija juaj deri tani nuk është i imunizuar, kontaktoni me pediatrin tuaj. 
Nëse dyshoni që fëmija juaj e ka fruthin, mbajeni në shtëpi dhe kontaktoni me mjekun tuaj. Nëse diagnostikon fruth, me patjetër i informoni përgjegjësit në çerdhe/shkollë, që të mund të ndërmarrin masa mbrojtëse. 
Ku të drejtoheni për ndihmë? 

Pediatri juaj 
Infektologu 
Klinika për Sëmundjet Ngjitëse  

Marre nga www.shendetifemijeror.org
Nese nuk ke informacion te mjaftueshem me shkruaj edhe ne privat.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

*Fëmija im ka Fruth* 




> Fëmija juaj ju shqetëson sepse është i mbuluar me puçrra, është shumë i lodhur dhe ju duket vërtet i sëmurë. Sëmundja e tij ka nisur para disa ditësh me një kollë të fortë dhe rrymë. Ai ka patur sytë e kuq dhe drita e shqetësonte. Aktualisht ka temperuturë të lartë dhe mbulim puçrror të lëkurës. Bëhet fjalë për puçrra me ngjyrë të kuqe të errët, të cilat kanë filluar të dalin pas veshit dhe më pas janë shfaqur në të trupin brënda dy apo tre ditësh. Me ndihmën e një llampe xhepi ju mund të shikoni në gojën e fëmijës disa « kokrra » të bardha në brëndësi të mollëzave, të cilat i emërojmë «Njollat e Koplick ».
> 
> Bëhet fjalë hamendësisht për fruth. Është një infeksion i shkaktuar nga virusi i fruthit.  Është një sëmundje e thirrur «sëmundje e fëmijërisë ».
> Fruthi transmetohet nga sekretimet ( rrjedhjet ) e hundës të cialt përmbajnë një shumicë virusi.
> 
> Infeksioni shpërndahet nga një fëmijë tek tjetri gjatë teshtimave ose çiklimave. Fëmija juaj është tashmë mbartës i virusit 1 ose 2 ditë përpara fillimit të kollës dhe deri në 4 ditë pas fillim-zhdukjes së puçrrave. 
> Bëhet fjalë për një infeksion viral që në shumicën e rasteve shërohet vetvetiu pas diku 10 ditësh. Megjithatë, disa nga fëmijët përjetojnë komplikime siç janë  dhimbje e veshësh (otites), pneunomies ose më rrallëherë qëllon që preken nga një inflamim i cili prek mbeshtjellat e trurit ( Lencéphalite).


*Si të kujdesini për fëmijën ?*



> Fruthi shërohet spontanisht brënda një dhjetëditëshi. Antibiotikët  nuk janë efikas kundër infeksionit viral. Nuk ekzistojnë mediamente që mund të lehtësojnë këto simptoma.


*Për të ulur temperaturën:* 



> Nëse fëmija ankohet nga dhimbje ose nga temperaturë që tejkalon 38.50  do të thote që ai nuk e duron dot sëmundjen, jipini  paracetamol. 
> 
> *Për tu kujdesur për konjoktivitin (sklepat):*
> 
> Shpërlajani sytë me pambuk të lagur. Drita i është vazhdimisht e padurueshme, ndaj mbajeni fëmijën tuaj në gjysëm-hije.
> 
> *Për tu kujdesur për puçrrat:*
> 
> Puçrrat nuk janë kruajtëse. Nuk është e nevojshme të kenë trajtim të veçantë.


*Duke qenë se është një sëmundje ngjitëse, kur mundet fëmija të rrishkojë në shkollë apo kopësht.*




> Në rast fruthi, mbajeni fëmijën në shtëpi sepse është një sëmundje ngjitëse.
> []
> Nëse një person është afruar me fëmijën e sëmurë pa kluar ai vetë fruthin ose pa bërë vaksinën e më  parë, ai duhet vaksinuar sa më shpejt. Një vaksinim i bërë pak kohë pas kontaktit me fruthin mund të mbrojë nga sëmundja.


*E vërtetë apo e gabuar ?*



> Kalimi i fruthit është etapë e pakthyeshme e viteve të fëmijërisë
> Gabim. Fruthi është një sëmundje që mund të jetë e rëndë dhe vdekjeprurëse! Vaksinimi kundra tij zhvillon antitrupat tek fëmija me qëllim që të reagojnë përpikshmërisht që nga kontakti i parë me këtë virus dhe që të mund ta mundin! Vaksinimi zhvillon antitrupa gjithashtu edhe kundër infeksioneve të ndryshme.


*Kur duhet konsultuar pediatri ?*




> *Menjëherë nëse :* 
> Fëmija juaj ka vështirësi frymëmarrjeje
> Si fëmija juaj plet përçart
> Si fëmija juaj ka dhimbje koke
> Si gjëndja e fëmijës suaj është shqetësuese
> 
> *Brënda 24 orëve nëse :* 
> Ju mendoni që  fëmija juaj ka fruthin
> Nëse fëmija juaj ka dhimbje në vesh.


Marrë nga spitali pediatrik i Gjenevës tek:  http://dea.hug-ge.ch/infos_patients/rougeole.html 

Falje paraprake për gabimet e mundshme nga shpejtësia e përkthimit. 

Elna.

p.s. Foto shoqëruese: Shenjat e Fruthit në trup dhe shenjat e fruthit në gojë.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Kujdes me rritjet e temperaturës. Ne kemi trashëguar që në rast temperature ti veshim e mbiveshim fëmijët me shtresa rrobash apo ti mbulojmë e mbi mbulojmë me shtresa jorganësh.... Gabim! 
Krijoni kushte që temperetura të mos ketë mundësi të rritet: D.m.th zhvisheni fëmijën në temperaturë ambienti (mbathje kanatiere) deri sa ti zbresë temperatura, pastaj visheni normalisht. Jini të vëmëndshëm gjatë gjithë kohës përsa i përket luhatjeve të temperaturës. Nëse rritet temperatura përsëri, zhvisheni përsëri fëmijën.  

Elna.

p.s. Miki_ al 2001

Falje... Tani e vura re që kishe postuar dhe ti pothuajse të njëjtën rrugëndjekje për sëmundjen e fruthit. Moderatorët mund ta fshinë postimin tim.

----------


## miki_al2001

> Kujdes me rritjet e temperaturës. Ne kemi trashëguar që në rast temperature ti veshim e mbiveshim fëmijët me shtresa rrobash apo ti mbulojmë e mbi mbulojmë me shtresa jorganësh.... Gabim! 
> Krijoni kushte që temperetura të mos ketë mundësi të rritet: D.m.th zhvisheni fëmijën në temperaturë ambienti (mbathje kanatiere) deri sa ti zbresë temperatura, pastaj visheni normalisht. Jini të vëmëndshëm gjatë gjithë kohës përsa i përket luhatjeve të temperaturës. Nëse rritet temperatura përsëri, zhvisheni përsëri fëmijën.  
> 
> Elna.
> 
> p.s. Miki_ al 2001
> 
> Falje... Tani e vura re që kishe postuar dhe ti pothuajse të njëjtën rrugëndjekje për sëmundjen e fruthit. Moderatorët mund ta fshinë postimin tim.


Ska problem Elna!
Nuk do ta fshije postimin,eshte me mire dy here se asnjehere.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Ska problem Elna!
> Nuk do ta fshije postimin,eshte me mire dy here se asnjehere.


:-)  

Falenderime dhe mbrëmje të mirë. 

Elna.

----------


## rabija

Pediatri ka dy dite qe e ka vertetuar qe bija ime e ka fruthin sepse nja nate me pare pati kollitje me vjellje dhe te nesermen pam se fytin e kishte shume te skuqur dhe e derguam te pediatri! 
  Por nuk e di nese duhet perdorur antibiotiku a po duhet lene qe fruthi te shpertheje vet pasi qe ndoshta antibiotiku nuk e lejon kete gje pasi qe bija ime ende nuk po tregon shenja te fruthit perveq thenies se mjekut!
  Ka dy dite qe po merr antibiotik, edhe kollitja ju ka ndal!
Nuk e di nese po bej gabim qe po i jap antibiotikun apo jo?
Ndoshta mjeku do te duhej ta dinte kete?

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Pediatri ka dy dite qe e ka vertetuar qe bija ime e ka fruthin sepse nja nate me pare pati kollitje me vjellje dhe te nesermen pam se fytin e kishte shume te skuqur dhe e derguam te pediatri! 
>   Por nuk e di nese duhet perdorur antibiotiku a po duhet lene qe fruthi te shpertheje vet pasi qe ndoshta antibiotiku nuk e lejon kete gje pasi qe bija ime ende nuk po tregon shenja te fruthit perveq thenies se mjekut!
>   Ka dy dite qe po merr antibiotik, edhe kollitja ju ka ndal!
> Nuk e di nese po bej gabim qe po i jap antibiotikun apo jo?
> Ndoshta mjeku do te duhej ta dinte kete?


Përshëndetje Rabije. 

Është përgjigje delikate kjo që kërkon ti. Askush nuk mund të kundërshtojë mjekun pa qenë i fushës së mjekësisë dhe pa vizituar fëmijën. Nëse mjeku ka dhënë antibiotik, ka dhënë antibiotik. Ndoshta fëmija ka infeksion tjetër paralel me fruthin. 

N.q.s. mjeku ka përshkruar antibiotik vetëm për fruthin, edhe unë personalisht pa qenë mjeke jam perplekse. Nga kursi bazik i peidatrisë që kam ndjekur këtë vit, kam mësuar që nuk ka mjekim specifik për fruthin. Verifikova dhe një herë dokumentat e kursit dhe njëjtë përgjigja.Në rast temperature duhet përdorur paracetamol për fëmijë me dozazhin përkatës (dafalgan, ben-u-ron, dolipran etj). Megjithatë, theksoj se njohuritë e mia  profesionale në lidhje me shëndetin e fëmijës janë vërtet elementare.

Nuk e di ku jeton, por di që në Shqipëri p.sh, ka qenë dhënë antibiotiku si "bonbone" ose si " aspirine"... Mirëpo antibiotiku sa mbrojtës është për trupin kur është dhënë me vend, aq dëmtues është nëse jep kot. Prandaj, unë do të sugjeroja *të rishihje sa më shpejt mjek tjetër dhe të konsultohesh për antibitotikun.*  Nëse dhe mjeku tjetër të thotë ok, vazhdoje. Nese jo, ndërprite. 

Përshëndetje.

Elna.

----------

